
Can't get enough Justin? You can watch Justine - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/05/29/BUGUEQ1V8B1.DTL
======
NickDouglas
Wait, shouldn't that be "Had enough Justin?" Man, the Chronicle always has the
sloppiest headlines.

------
yaacovtp
Is Justine more intelligent than Justin?

Justin Kan, the star of Justin.tv, burst onto the Internet scene two months
ago when he strapped a camera to his head to broadcast his existence live on
the Web. He says he has been searching for someone more intelligent and
charismatic to become the network's next Web celeb. Ezarik is his perfect
match, name and all, he said.

~~~
JohnN
dont be silly like me and go on justine.tv. big mistake (i am at work)

~~~
aston
Yeah. This needs to be posted on the top comment level.

------
amichail
I think it might be a good idea to have specialty channels and more
interactivity.

See for example this proposal:

<http://groups.google.com/group/rec.models.rc.air/browse_thread/thread/370ab19a29339553>

Also see:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=11679>

------
staunch
_"I am going to try as much as I can to do 24/7."_

The hardest problem Justin will face is scaling human talent.

------
russ
Justine is certifiably hotter than Justin. =P

